# First IVF at aged 42 - now waiting



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello everyone...

I'm forty-two with good hormone levels (FSH 6.2, LH 6.1) and I've just had my first cycle of IVF, short protocol, through Create Health in conjunction with the London Fertility Centre. I produced thirteen eggs. Out of these, eight fertilized, and six went to blastocyst, and one went to the stage before (morula?) Yesterday, they transferred three blastocysts back. They seemed excited about these, saying they were very good quality embryos for my age. None of the remaining blastocysts, which weren't as high quality as the ones they put back, were frozen. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience and whether they had a BFN or BFP from that? Also, I'm confused, despite my asking, what my chances of multiple births are? 

Thank you...trying not to stress too much over these two week wait (not tomorrow week actually.)

Also, for those of you who have done this, were you back to work the next day? I've had conflicting reports - I am trying to take it easy but I think I'd go stir crazy if I didn't get out and about a bit and also do some work. 

Sally


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Sally,

Just wanted to wish you luck   and send you and your embies lots of ^stickyvibes^. By the sounds of it you're in with a very good chance of getting a BFP. You certainly have done well for a goldie!

Please keep us posted and try not to go mad on the 2ww.

Re. What to do, I think general advice is to take it easy for at least a couple of days. Other than that just do what you feel comfortable with.

   

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

You're prove that this obsession Dr's have with age is totally unfounded - excellent hormone levels!
Wishing you all the best in the TWOT (Two Weeks Of Torture), as I affectionally like to call it! Just take it a day at a time and take it easy!
Certainly looks as though you have a very good chance of success!  

Tamsin
x


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you Tamsin and Cotswold Girl!

I love the "TWOT" word - that's perfect. I'm not sure which is more scary - not being pregnant or the possibility of being pregnant with triplets (not an attractive prospect given that I'm on my own.)

I need to stay grounded here though because even with this, the likelihood is that I'm not pregnant - so hard not to lose my head! Any tips?


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

You did great for a fellow oldie......... all those eggs, follies and blasto's -keeping everything crossed for you   .I would have been ecstatic to be where you are and despite a poor response ( you'll see from my post BFP at 41.5) on my first IVF I still managed it and now have a 9 week old baby on board  . I would advise that you do rest as much as you can during the 2ww after all your body has been through it needs to repair to help the embies embed and create the right environment. I rested for a week after transfer and it was hard.........I can't sit still for long normally but I kept feeling ( and my acupuncturist agreed) that I needed to conserve all my energy for that little embryo and not let my body concentrate it's energies elsewhere.
wishing you lots of sticky vibes  and rest !

ps re your last post-  I had 2 grade 1 embies put back and only 1 took who knows why but the stats seem to support that us oldies don't as a rule support more than 1 , 2 if you are very lucky.

Deex


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you Denlake!

It's hard to strike a balence with the rest thing. Zita West says total bedrest but apart from the fact that that isn't realistic (and I think I'd go stir crazy anyway) both my acupuncturist and the people at the clinic said that while it's important to get enough rest, to carry about my business is important too, to get the circulation going and go on walks and so on. I work at home so dont' have to face too much urban hassle or anything like that, but everything is a difficult decision; for instance, whether to go to a friend's birthday tonight or not -- instinct tells me not to as parties can be stressful in their way (especially without a glass of wine to take the chill off). 

Interesting about us older ones not having so many multiples...I hadn't heard that. Anyway, I'm pleased your story has been a success!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just want to wish you all the best for your 2WW   sounds like you have had some lovely blasts to have back with you  

Good Luck !!!!

Jo
x x


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

My clinic told me that is why they allow those of us over 40 to have up to 3 embryos put back to increase the chances of one implanting. They don't allow 3 in women under 40 as the chance of multiples implanting is so much higher. The law may change on this soon too as they want to restrict even further the number of embryos put back. Despite the higher put back ratio (usually 2 or more for women over 40) the HFEA data shows twins are not that common and triplets are really uncommon at our age ( though if you read these boards by no means impossible !) and usually the higher rates of implantation are due to donor embryos ( hence they don't tend to put 3 back in donor cycles). Great for you though if they all take, a ready made family !

Good luck, keep healthy and keep us posted 

Dee x


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Makes sense.

One last question - do you (or anyone) know how much the chances increase PER blast? For instance, if blasts push my chances up to 30%, is that PER blast or overall? (I'm sure it's probably overall but just wondering...)

Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

hey sally... go girl!


im cycling right now in Czech. Im 43, im also doing it alone..( i just had a right old whinge about it on another thread.but it is bloody hard) its my first time.. ive also got good low fsh ect so im hopeful,  but im on day 4 of stimming at moment
wish you luck. 
im also wondering about  how to approach the twot with regards to resting or not.


wish you loads and loads of luck

xx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow, that's brilliant, Sally!  Wishing you lots and lots of       and lots of luck.  

BH xx


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks a million you two..

And good luck, 11th hour! How are you doing with the stims? Did you say you were in Czechoslovakia?


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Great results Sally.
I did my first IVF at 42, got 11 eggs, 10 fertilised, they put 2 back and 8 in the freezer and now I have Sam!  I think acupuncture really helps.  I did take it quite easy during my 2WW.  Not bedrest but slowed right down and watched quite a lot of DVDS!
Wishing you and 11th hour all the very very best of luck,
love Vicky x


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

How wonderful, Vicky! That's exactly the kind of story I want to hear.

Some breast tenderness today, but of course tht could just be premenstural....so much riding on this, I just want it so much and fear it'll never happen!


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Sally, and good luck with your 2ww, Im sure that everything will go just fine.  I am 42 next week, and am having icsi, going through my first cycle right now. I went to a clinic in Norway for my treatment, fantastic place, cant praise it up enough!!!  I was put on the pill for 48 days to *rest* my ovaries, I start the nasal spray on the 6th October, the injection on the 24th.  

I am so pleased that everything has gone so well for you chick, Im sure everything else will too


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you Dita, and best of luck to you too, keep me posted!

Are you based in Norway?


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

hey everyone,

they collected 5 eggs from my 5 follies. now im waiting to see what fertilizes. ill fd out tomorrow.
i am 44 next april. just praying!!!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

for you 11th hour!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Well done 11th hour!!!  Great news....

Best of luck with the phone call tomorrow, here's to 100% fertilisation


----------



## Dita (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats great news 11th hour, I am really pleased for you, I will have my fingersed crossed.


Sally, I live in Bristol, but chose to have treatment in norway, and it was a great choice, the place is fantastic!!!!


I hope everyone else are doing well today xxxx


----------

